
“Tesla vs. Edison” - Andrewbass
https://hackernoon.com/tesla-vs-edison-20036fb7e885#.7ef29i9a0
======
codr4life
Tesla was brilliant, following your passion is the only way; sooner or later
that penny has to drop for everyone. Who are we to judge utility from our
limited perspective? What if the rules of the game were rigged from the start?
What if chasing money is something we're supposed to transcend?

~~~
Andrewbass
I don't think that chasing money is a good idea at all. However if one is
looking to create change, with actual external results to show for one's
passionate labour, one has to come to grips with the market. Sustainable,
continuous innovation is something that I personally value more than a life
time of ideas with no results to speak of. I definitely admire Tesla and
Edison. I only seek to emulate Edison more.

